
Competitive About Your Meditation? - KC8ZKF
https://www.wsj.com/articles/stressed-type-as-are-turning-meditation-into-a-competitive-sport-1528814126
======
KC8ZKF
"Type-A people are descending on the ancient practice of meditation and
tweaking the quest for inner peace to suit their hard-charging needs—racking
up streaks and broadcasting their running tallies to the world. The result,
for some: Meditation has never been more stressful."

